# Mosquito Lake



## EphraimStew (Oct 25, 2018)

Anybody been bass fishing at mosquito recently? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

People bass fish there? Serious question.


----------



## forrest r (Mar 14, 2020)

Don't know about other area's of mosquito. But the north edge (next to the wild life refuge) has seen wwwaaaaaayyyyy too much pressure. To the point the bass are gone.

Last time I fished there, 5 days ago (monday) there was 4 kayaks and 6 or 7 boats that came thru working that area real hard bass fishing. Out of all that not 1 bass was caught.

Earlier in the season it was nothing to catch bass there. Wasn't trying for them, they were actually getting in the way of my crappie fishing. The bass really worked my crappie setup over, ul rod/reel combo and 4# mono with 1/64th oz jigs. Landed 15/20? bass, never really kept count and released them all except this 18" large mouth.









In the last 3 times I've fished there (fish that area once a week), I didn't catch any bass nor did I see anyone catch any bass.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

go out to the weigh-in today. im guessing there's a tournament today because when I was out by the eastwood mall yesterday I saw several bass boats at the hotel in the area.


----------



## EphraimStew (Oct 25, 2018)

Karl Wolf said:


> People bass fish there? Serious question.


Yea they get like big bass tournaments and everything 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

ezbite said:


> go out to the weigh-in today. im guessing there's a tournament today because when I was out by the eastwood mall yesterday I saw several bass boats at the hotel in the area.


yes there is a Ohio Bass Nation youth tourny there this weekend


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Only crappie and walleye in there worth targeting. ;0


----------



## EphraimStew (Oct 25, 2018)

Fishinaddict said:


> Only crappie and walleye in there worth targeting. ;0


Not really we have caught quite a few 3-6 pounders out of mosquito 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

I believe that the tournaments change the lake and the experience. I used to enjoy fishing the inland lakes.


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

In my experience, bass tournaments are a plague.


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

KI Jim said:


> In my experience, bass tournaments are a plague.


Pretty much all tournaments are a plague!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

The plague are the look at me types! I fish tourneys and just like in all aspects of life or fishing experiences there are good people and not so good! It’s the look at me types that keep everything and poach! True outdoorsmen respect all the resources!! Also social media has more affects on the fisheries then tournaments period! I will go a step further and say this covid also to!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey Brad I agree and what's your opinion on the crappie limit? I personally think people violate that also just because it's 30 does not mean that's what you have to keep. I have been crappie fishing more this year because of no tournament in the spring time and have kept just what can eat and want to preserve the fisheries. I'm not trying to start a argument of any sorts just bothers me sometimes.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

ranger487 said:


> Hey Brad I agree and what's your opinion on the crappie limit? I personally think people violate that also just because it's 30 does not mean that's what you have to keep. I have been crappie fishing more this year because of no tournament in the spring time and have kept just what can eat and want to preserve the fisheries. I'm not trying to start a argument of any sorts just bothers me sometimes.


U will always have law breakers and it u see it call the law or say something to them and get their boat#s! Now on the limit if u have read my posts before am for them but only on the lakes that need them with the right ecosystems! There all lakes that don’t need them cause their ecosystems are not good like forage prey , macro/ micro invertebrates , Structure , predators and so on!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm against anyone fishing near me!
#!!!!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Man, sometimes the things that are said are pretty funny on here.


----------



## EphraimStew (Oct 25, 2018)

johnboy111711 said:


> Man, sometimes the things that are said are pretty funny on here.


I know right I just wanted to know how the bass fishing was at mosquito 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Social media can be a silly place indeed.


----------

